# "Bay" Friesian at play!



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He sure is a nice looking guy! And you know what, if you are having fun riding go for it! Doesn't matter how you look, it's how you feel that is important. I took lessons for the first time this year. I am by no means a fancy rider.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

He sure is a pretty boy! Don't worry about not being a fancy rider. I'm not either. I just go out and have fun


----------



## MrsB (Dec 2, 2008)

WOW..... :shock:

I am in love with your horse! He is stunning!!! Gosh you are one very lucky girl!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

B.E.A.UTIFUL!! I am absolutely GREEN with envy right now. There is absolutely nothing better than riding bareback in my book. It is way more fun and challenging. Even if you don't look perfect most of the time.  LOL


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

You are sitting just fine, bareback is best to me.

And WOW what a horse! GORGEOUS <wiping slobber off screen> Come to butthead......

Me want!


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks to you all for commenting! 

Yeah, I love riding bareback (especially in the rain! ). I only had a handful of western lessons when I was a tween, then we had rescue horses and no money for lessons _or_ tack. :? So bareback is pretty much how I learned. 

The only problem is TJ has the explosive, expressive Friesian trot which is not easy to sit bareback. Yee-haw!! :wink: 

And thanks for saying I'm sitting fine, *DarkChylde*. I actually have more problems with direct reining...being TJ is an English horse and I rode western. I bought him with the plans to learn English on him, but lost my job of 10 years two months after buying him. That nixed all training/lesson plans. ugh. I've taken a few h/j and more recently dressage lessons, but am still all awkward with the reins! So I just usually ride on a loose rein and use my leg/seat, reinforcing when I have to with the reins when he decides to be stubborn. 

I use to have riding goals. Now I just want to be more confident and have fun. *FehrGroundRanch* and *RusticWildFire*, thanks, guys, for noting on the "fancy rider" bit. I really appreciate it. I've met a lot of equestrians who tell me I don't deserve a Friesian because I'm not a Dressage star. :-( So, thank you!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow people have actually said that to you? That's horrible! Don't listen to people like that, i'm sure they are just jealous, cause you and TJ look great together! I know I'm sure jealous!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Stunning horse:shock: I LOVE the last photo you posted. Just stunning.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You deserve what ever you feel you deserve! Keep that in mind, always reach for the stars!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Gorgeous boy! Friesians are without a doubt the most beautiful horses


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

New_image said:


> Gorgeous boy! Friesians are without a doubt the most beautiful horses


I would tend to agree. :wink:


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> Wow people have actually said that to you? That's horrible! Don't listen to people like that, i'm sure they are just jealous, cause you and TJ look great together! I know I'm sure jealous!


Yeah, a couple people...some nicer than others. :shock: I do write it up as jealousy, but it still gets to you, yah know? And I'm easily jaded by people. *sigh*


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

he is gorgeous and you guys look well together i agree with wild spot that people are jealous that you have a friesian and they dont just keep looking forward and enjoy your big boy you guys will be just fine


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

He's such an awesome horse and he looks like so much fun! You lucky girl


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I didn't know ya had to be a "dressage star" to own certain breeds of horses. Honestly though, if you walk outside one day and TJ isnt there..DONT worry! I've taken him to a nice place where I will take wonderful care of him. :twisted:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

MirrorStage2009 said:


> Yeah, a couple people...some nicer than others. :shock: I do write it up as jealousy, but it still gets to you, yah know? And I'm easily jaded by people. *sigh*



Aww! Don't let them get to you. I know it's hard. It's hard for me not to take things people say personally as well. But as has been said, I'd chalk it up to jealousy. They are jealous that you are out there having fun and don't have to worry about being perfect all the time and that you have a beautiful horse!


----------

